# National Cup Dates



## LifeOfSoccer (Apr 19, 2021)

Does anyone know how long National Cup will play? I know last year it was a game a day on 3 separate days. It says play for our age group starts May 15-16 and of course we have league games both of those days as well as the following Saturday and then a tournament the following weekend for Memorial Day. Just wondering how they may work the schedules.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 19, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Does anyone know how long National Cup will play? I know last year it was a game a day on 3 separate days. It says play for our age group starts May 15-16 and of course we have league games both of those days as well as the following Saturday and then a tournament the following weekend for Memorial Day. Just wondering how they may work the schedules.


Game a day seems about right, normally starts on a Saturday with every team or the high majority of them playing Saturday and Sunday one week and Saturday the follow week to finish the 1st group stage.

Sometimes too many teams to fit the schedule, so a bunch will start Saturday first game rest Sunday first game.  Finish next week Saturday and Sunday for those that started first week on Saturday.


----------



## KJR (Apr 21, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Does anyone know how long National Cup will play? I know last year it was a game a day on 3 separate days. It says play for our age group starts May 15-16 and of course we have league games both of those days as well as the following Saturday and then a tournament the following weekend for Memorial Day. Just wondering how they may work the schedules.


There will be no National Cup games over Memorial Day weekend. Assuming that with the May 15-16 start, there will still be late knockout rounds to come back and finish after Memorial Day, though.


----------



## socalkdg (May 4, 2021)

Any update on National Cup schedule or list of teams?


----------



## forksnbolts (May 5, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Any update on National Cup schedule or list of teams?


Schedule is out for olders. Did not check for youngers.

Team has league games scheduled the same day as games 1 and 2 for National Cup. Not sure what will happen.


----------



## RedCard (May 5, 2021)

No way that’s the list. A lot of top teams from the G05 are missing. Hopefully they will update this...


----------



## timbuck (May 5, 2021)

RedCard said:


> No way that’s the list. A lot of top teams from the G05 are missing. Hopefully they will update this...


I'm guessing that is probably it for this year.  Older teams aren't interested in a multi-weekend tournament.  Between High School Games, practices and club games and practices -  It's been a lot.  Many older teams have struggled to field a team with a sub or 2 all season-  Why enter a tournament unless you'll have enough players to compete.


----------



## socalkdg (May 7, 2021)

RedCard said:


> No way that’s the list. A lot of top teams from the G05 are missing. Hopefully they will update this...


Many of the SCDSL teams chose to not play since they are breaking away next year.


----------



## timbuck (May 7, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Many of the SCDSL teams chose to not play since they are breaking away next year.


Teams are breaking away?  
Or are you referring to SCDSL/SOCAL League breaking away from CalSouth and going with US Club Soccer?


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2021)

Seems like CIF round two playoffs for boys scheduled for the 15 of May.


----------



## lafalafa (May 8, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Teams are breaking away?
> Or are you referring to SCDSL/SOCAL League breaking away from CalSouth and going with US Club Soccer?


These cups are shadows of what they once where.

The numbers this year are way down and they are not likely to to back anywhere near what they where at one time.

USclub between ECNL, RL, NPLs, and now Socal (SCDSL) have taken a big part of there former customers.

Add in MLS-NEXT, GAL, and the other leagues and Cal South is a shrinking violet. 

Times change, Cal South should also. Surf cup might be more popular this year and larger vs some of the numbers in certain age groups.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (May 9, 2021)

The bracketing in the age groups that have already started playing in both National and State Cup are just off.  For instance, our friend has a daughter in the 2009 National Cup Group.  A Bracket has 3 strong teams and B bracket has teams that will not win all three games.  Same scenario in State Cup for 2010 and 2011 girls. Parents petitioned in the 2010 & 2011 groups and got a semi-final round so that the two teams with the most points will go to the finals.  Not happening in the 2009 Natl Cup bracket.  Maybe because the parents didn't complain.  It's just sad for the girls that they will walk away undefeated, yet the team they beat will go to the finals.


----------



## RedCard (May 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> These cups are shadows of what they once where.
> 
> The numbers this year are way down and they are not likely to to back anywhere near what they where at one time.
> 
> ...


That means Cal South ODP is going to take a big, big hit on players.


----------



## lafalafa (May 9, 2021)

RedCard said:


> That means Cal South ODP is going to take a big, big hit on players.


Hasn't really been that relevant for a while especially on the boys side.

The name change to pro+ odp didn't help especially since the men haven't qualify for the Olympics for over a  decade now.  

Developing so you don't qualify or really just chasing trophies vs less squads is not that great unless you just want another $3 medal and t-shirt.


----------

